# Can a diplexer work with a 942 in this way?



## richz (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello all, my 942 installatioin saga continues.... I bought a 942 about a month ago. My setup at that time was one dish aimed at 61.5 and one aimed at 110/119 using a Dishpro plus LNB and a DP-34. I had a 721 in my living room and a 301 in my second bedroom. There were two cables from the DP34 to the living room and one from the DP34 to the second bedroom. The first installer to arrive after I received my 942 simply had to run a second cable from the DP34 to the second bedroom and a cable from the second TV output of the 942 to my first bedroom. Instead, he removed the DP34 and added a Dish Pro Twin, used one cable to each receiver and used separators. He also misaglinged the 110/119 dish, left my ethernet cables hanging over a door, broke a shelf, and removed the second cable from the DP34 to my living room to reuse the cable. I now had no picture on the 721 and a picture on the 942 if there was no breeze at all. 

The second installer realigned the dish which made the 942 work again, but left with the 721 not working. I learned that you cannot use a Dishpro Twin and a separator with a 721 (thanks dbstalk folks) and had a third installer come to fix the problem. I unfortunatley had to leave to catch a flight while he was here. He replaced the twin with the original setup that I had (dishpro plus and a DP 34). He did run the second line to the second bedroom so now my 721 works. However, he spliced the second TV ouptut at the back of my 942 that was feeding my first bedroom and added a diplexer (Holland DPD2). The DPD2 behind my 942 is connected as follows: Input: to the input connector of a second DPD2 located near my dish, SAT: to the satellite 2 connector on my 942, and VHF/UHF to the TV-2 output of my 942. The second DPD2 that is installed outside near my Dish is wired as follows: Input to the Input connector of the first DPD2, SAT to the fourth output of the DP34, and VHF/UHF to the television in my first bedroom. 

Unfortuantly, I live very close to a large radio tower/antenna and if I do not pay very careful attention to grounding and shielding issues, I get to hear 24 hour a day Christian radio out of my TV's computers, etc. I was very careful to make sure that the cable to the first bedroom had no splices. Now it has no less than four new connections and guess what??? 

I don't get this, all he had to do was run a second cable from the DP34 to the 942, which is an easy run. Can anyone tell me if this configuration is acceptable? Can it cause degredation of quality? In the process, rather than run the correct length of cable from the LNB to the DP34 he used two pieces of cable for each run with F barrels and it is only a four foot long run!! Do many of you just do it yourself to avoid the frustration of working with their installers? Any recommedations on cable and connectors? Thanks, Rich


----------

